# Hav Costume thread (please post pics)



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I work at a public elementary school, so the holidays esp. halloween is a big deal.

Ollie will be going as a skunk this yr, and the principal gave me permission for him to walk in the parade with the students.

I debated him wearing his tux and going as james bond eace:


I'll post pics on wednesday.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

These are last years pictures and my internet only took 20 min to download! Think I will take bake the $60 router extender!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

OMG you are kidding. That is so freaking cute I can hardly stand it! Thanks for sharing the pics. :-D


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute!! Did they want to leave them on?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what cute and pretty pictures to wake up to!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

That surely got me lol........too cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Suzi,
Your girls better hide, Timmy might be looking for them. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Sisters are bugging me to play with the cute bug Timmy! And I got all the parts for their out fit at the dollar store I think the whole thing was around $10. They don't like being dressed up but was able to get a good collection of pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Amazing !! Just too cute . No way my guys just do not like to play Dressup at all !!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The sisters are way too cute!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Too funny! They all look adorable


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Suzi, what pretty flowers!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What beautiful butterflies! Love the costumes you made.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has two bandanas... One that says "Li'l Monster", and the other with candy corn print. He says that's as much dressing up as he's planning to do.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic costumes!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie is a cowboy this year. Last year he was a skeleton.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

drum roll for the skunk:










and the side shot (sorry it's blurry):


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are my two getting ready to go to a halloween party at their doggie daycare. They are allowed to come in costume all week and there will be a prize for the best costume. Gemma is a monarch butterfly and Ruby is a ladybug.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pictures are so cute!!! Some are better sports about dressing up then others, so just getting the picture is awesome.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have enough costumes from previous years, so we are going to recycle one of those this year. Here is a pic from last year, though:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cowboys, Princesses, Playgirls, rockstars, it just goes on too cute! 
Here are some pictures of Misty and Khloe at our dog club party last week.
We had to let Misty wear the hat on her neck as the other dogs kept trying to steal the balls of her head!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Too cute!! A ladybug and a spider, adorable!

Kara


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

This is as good as it gets with Tyler! Probably should have posted under October Photo Challenge. Guess Tyler and Kodi think alike, Karen.


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

*Stanley the Turtle*

Stanley dressed as a turtle!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Both pups are cute and I bet Stanley is the fastest turtle in town.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

No costumes here but Jax, Maddux and their best buddy Titan are all wearing their halloween bandanas today to celebrate.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Kim, the little guy on the left (Maddux, maybe) looks very much like my Tyler! Check out the photo of him on the front porch. They all look adorable with or without costumes. Havanese can't look anything but, right?


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Happy Halloween from Murphy*

Here is Murphy in this year's costume. I tried to go for comfort, and I waited so long to get something that the choices were limited. Petsmart had all their costumes on clearance this week!

Murphy is on the lookout for the trick-or-treaters!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love Murphy's pumpkin costume. I almost got Tyler the same one but decided not to subject a 15 yr old to being dressed up for Halloween as he's not thrilled about wearing sweaters in the winter either.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I love this thread, everyone looks so cute. It appears the theme this year is insects, lots of them. I'm surprised there aren't more posters on this thread, but today is Halloween so I'll keep checking.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The pups on the bench hanging out...adorable. 
I love the pumpkin sweater.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone.....thanks for all these pictures, as usual adorable!

Have had a lot of internet problems so have not been keeping up but hopefully we are back in working order. 

Here are the Bella Sisters in their personality appropriate costumes. The black little bat is my youngest daughters min pin...Miles...he just barely tolerates the Bella sisters but they really, really love him. 
Stella Bella is the little devil 
Izzy Bella is the good fairy (minus wand) (she just came in from the rain)
Miles is the bat


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute!!!! The min pin looks quite dapper in his wings.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great collection of costumes! I love them all but really like our cow boy he seems to enjoy is very cool hat.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are two of my girls from last year. this year I was buried in work to be able to even think about the holiday

Oskarka









And Zmrzlina


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Heather your girls look great and it's nice to see you posting...I have missed seeing your posts. But, work is a good thing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love those pics, Heather!

Suzi, cowboys are always irresistible! 

Kara


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Heather, the pictures of you dogs are so pretty. It makes me want a girl hav now


----------

